# Found ferret



## MumandMrs (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all

A young jill managed to find her way into a builders merchants yesterday, in North Farm, Kent. She is currently staying with me but ideally I need to find her previous owner or a rescue to take her in if anyone knows of any local ones?? 

Thanks very much


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Well done for taking in this jill 

You've probably already looked, but there's a list of ferret rescues on the NFWS website (although from experience it isn't that up-to-date) NFWS - Ferret Rescues & Sanctuaries
and for Kent they list one in Harrietsham, I've no idea how close that is to you. Harrietsham Ferret Rescue | Harrietsham Ferret Rescue

There's a Facebook page for Lost and Found Ferrets too, you could post on there maybe? Good luck.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

MumandMrs said:


> Hi all
> 
> A young jill managed to find her way into a builders merchants yesterday, in North Farm, Kent. She is currently staying with me but ideally I need to find her previous owner or a rescue to take her in if anyone knows of any local ones??
> 
> Thanks very much


Have you tried ferret help? Ferret Help

I found a hob a couple of years ago not far from Tonbridge and they found a fosterer who came and picked him up the next day.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I built the web site and used to collect ferrets for Ferret Help. We're only a few minutes from North Farm. It's getting late tonight, but we could help tomorrow. Sadly, from the dozens of stray ferrets we have accumulated over the years, only a pair of albino hobs were ever reunited with their owner. I advertise at the local vets and rescue centres, but if no owner comes forward we neuter and install them in our "ferret room" - a huge room with horse bedding on the floor and an adventure playground. We currently have eleven ferrets living happily together.

As for Rico - you aren't the chap we collected the sandy hob from are you? You thought he was a jill at first. We picked him up one freezing winter evening after work. If so, he's still with us and very happy


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Pam sirrett at cliffe woods is probably your best bet

she is a lovely lady, been doing ferret rescue for years

01634 221 010


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

Little Zooey said:


> I built the web site and used to collect ferrets for Ferret Help. We're only a few minutes from North Farm. It's getting late tonight, but we could help tomorrow. Sadly, from the dozens of stray ferrets we have accumulated over the years, only a pair of albino hobs were ever reunited with their owner. I advertise at the local vets and rescue centres, but if no owner comes forward we neuter and install them in our "ferret room" - a huge room with horse bedding on the floor and an adventure playground. We currently have eleven ferrets living happily together.
> 
> As for Rico - you aren't the chap we collected the sandy hob from are you? You thought he was a jill at first. We picked him up one freezing winter evening after work. If so, he's still with us and very happy


Yeah thats the one I thought he was a jill because I couldn't see any balls embarrassing mistake for someone that's kept ferrets nearly 20 years lol.

I spotted that ferret running up and down a ditch but when he saw me he ducked into a rabbit hole. I waited ages expecting either rabbits to bolt or the ferret to show. Eventualy spotted him at the mouth of a hole but he was reluctant to come out so I put the sleeve of my coat in the hole and waited for him to crawl inside.

Glad hes doing well have his broken teeth given him any trouble?


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

No problem with his teeth. He went to our specialist vet last month for castration (he initially had the Suprelorin implant) and she said he didn't need a dental yet. He's turned into a lovely chunky boy and he really loves all his ferret friends.

We called him Welly


----------



## MumandMrs (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

Little Zooey , would you be able to take this little lady into your care? I really can't keep her long term unfortunately.


----------



## MumandMrs (Jan 10, 2014)

Little Zooey, I've tried to PM you but can't seem to work out how to! Can you email me, if possible, as I don't always manage to get access to the forum. Many thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried ringing local vets? I located fonzis owner via that route, he came back to us permanently a few months later when she could no longer keep him, but it's worth a try to see if anyone has reported a missing ferret.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

MumandMrs said:


> Little Zooey, I've tried to PM you but can't seem to work out how to! Can you email me, if possible, as I don't always manage to get access to the forum. Many thanks.
> 
> [email protected]


I've just sent an e-mail as requested


----------

